# How long will it take for forelock to grow out?



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

On impulse, I cut my mare's forelock. I didn't mean to cut it as short as I did, but that's the way it came out. Before, it came about halfway down her nose. It wasn't thick, and just looked thin and sorta crappy looking. She kept shaking her head a bit when riding (not misbehaving though), so I figured it might be the forelock getting in the way. I'd say that it is now about 3 & 1/2-4 inches long, or about 2 and 1/2 inches above her eyes (I didn't measure though, so I could be wrong). I cut it in a "V" shape, but I was cutting from the top, so it looks a bit layered. 

I don't have the ability to post pictures, but believe me, my horse now looks like one of the three stooges...

Any ideas on how long it will take for the forelock to grow out? It looks much thicker now since it's shorter, but I'll probably just grow it out and braid it while riding from now on. Her tail growth is pretty substantial (I thinned it out and cut the bottom off about mid-cannon height 2 months ago, and I just cut it straight below the fetlock a few days ago). Her forelock was a bit below her eyes when she moved here with me 2 months ago. But all of her hair used to be encased in one giant cocklebur mass, so it seems to be growing quickly. I'd say her forelock grew about 3 inches in 2 months or so. 

Based on that information, do you think I can expect it to grow back just as quickly? How do I keep it looking thick? I didn't mind it long (should've just braided it- stupid me!!!), but it looked pretty thin. 

I'm hoping to get this information so that I can tell my mother, "Look, Mom, it'll grow back in ___ months!" She was all  over it.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

anywhere from 3 to 12 months depending on genetics, breed, age, nutrition, and sometimes certain hormone levels. If it is the horse in your profile photo, I'd say 3-6 is a good estimate.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Step away from the scissors! If it grew that fast once it can do it again.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

The good thing is that it will grow!
Just like with us, a bad haircut is only temporary.

Seems to be a rash of sissoritis here. Must be the season! : )


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

chocos was accidently cut to short like 6 months ago and not even down to his eyes yet LOL takes forever.

try not to brush it often as ur pullinh hairs out as u do


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I just want to say that the title of this thread brought back HORRIBLE memories for me. 

When I was in high school, I had a mare with a nice long forelock. I could catch her in the pasture and lead her in by the forelock.. not pulling it, just my hand on the forelock and she walked where ever I wanted.

One day she yanked her head up and back and her entire forelock came out in my hand.. the whole thing.

It took a LONG time for that thing to look remotely normal again ...

*rolls eyes*


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

my mare rubbed her forelock pretty much completely off last summer... even now, close to a year later, it's not as long as it was originally


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i wish manes grew as fast as there winter coat


----------



## TeamRoper16 (Apr 30, 2012)

So I've been using a product called BioMane that I think is fairly new (I haven't seen it advertised much). I bought it off their website Home page. I know a few people feeding it that absolutely love it and so do I! It comes in a box with 30 packets (each packet is a pre-measured daily serving). All I do is dump one packet a day into my horses grain bucket and I'm done ha! I've used MTG and hate it. This BioMane product is seriously amazing. I shave a small bridle path on my horse and I have to redo his bridal path every couple weeks because it's growing so fast. His mane and tail grow faster than his forelock but still his forelock is growing better than it ever has. Sorry this is so long but I wanted to share, it's a great product and for the results it's not a bad price. I've attached a picture of the box and a packet. I think it's really nice packaging too. 

(I'm going to look for threads of people wanting longer manes and tails and share this with them too!)


----------



## gallopinghorses10 (Apr 22, 2013)

I really like MTG, it helped my horses rub spot in her mane grow a couple inches!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Remember folks - if any product truly grew hair - we'd have no bald people - except those who choose to be.

Genetics and nutrition and age factor into hair growth. Period.


----------

